# hooking up a basic pc to tv how ?



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

ive got an old pc that im going to turn into a media centre so i can watch movies on my 40 " samsung tv ive hooked the two together via vga cable but it just shows up on the tv as "mode not supported" theres no graphics card in the pc the system is setup at 800x600 60hz any ideas anyone ?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Its most probably a resolution issue. Try different settings. If you have the owners manual for the tv it might say which resolutions that model supports.


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

i do have the manual for the tv and it suggests 800x600 60hz which is what ive put it as but still nothing


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Ouch. Sounds like you're doing everything right. My only other suggestion is to try another cable.


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

yea looks like ill try another cable ive never tried connecting a tv via vga before is it just a case of plug and play ?


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

problem sorted turns out it was because i didnt have a keyboard plugged in :s


----------

